# Walleye Masters Institute Uncovered



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I attended the Chicago Walleye Masters Institute School on Saturday March 1st. In attendance was Bob Propst Sr and Jr 2 time PWT Champion, 2 time FLW angler of the year Jason Przekurat, Ted Takasaki 1998 PWT champion, Mike Norris the voice of Chicago outdoor news, lastly Meteorolgist Todd Heitkamp. 

Topics Covered:
Power trolling rivers for Walleye and Saugeye
Tactics for fishing new water
Trolling Tactics
Weather and Walleyes
Jig fishing in Resevoirs


Most important Walleye fact uncovered is based on Walleye rules:
Rule number 1 there are no Rules

Obviosly after 8 hours of class there was a lot of info uncovered and I just laid out an outline for those who may go next year.

16 Days until Spring and 40 days until PWT on Lake Erie. Cant wait to Catch the First Open water walleye or saugeye of 2008. 
Remeber clocks Forward on Sunday Morning.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good school. I never heard of the seminar, do they have anything like that scheduled for Ohio? If I may ask, what it expensive?


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I asked them to possibly hold an event here in Ohio next year. The cost of the event was 100.00 however they have really good door prizes. They have Canadian packages, great fishing gear and lots more.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FLW will be in Ohio not the PWT


----------

